# Dream costumes



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

One of my favorites is the Djinn from the _Wishmaster_ series, although that would not be an easy task, nor would it be cheap...


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have the physique for most costumes I love, but I have mannequins and I'm not afraid to dress them! The one costume I wanted so badly I could taste it was being sold by the estate of a vintage clothing dealer and collector. Turns out the recently deceased owner lived in my hometown, and our paths had never crossed. I wish it had, because her taste was impeccable and I know we would have enjoyed each other's company.

The costume was a Louis XVI court style man's costume, handmade from silk at the beginning of the 20thC for the Lyric Opera House in Chicago. To say it was out of my price range is an understatement, but I got to hold and evaluate it as if I were a real buyer.  The people conducting the sale seeme dto feel I was a "somebody" because as I'd walk past the racks, every single piece that stopped me to look closely turned out to be something truly vintage, usually from the opera house, and with price tags to match. They were intermixed with the more ordinary pieces but may as well have had neon arrows pointing to them. 

I left with an incredible Chinese ring, damaged but still amazing, a sifter, and some Bondo


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I have for sure. Seeing some of the costumes from gore galore just make me drool over them.... But i just cant afford them right now...so i just stare at them and only dream.. lol plus many or costumes and such


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Since 2005, I have thought it would be very cool to dress up as William Sanderson's character "Jesse Lee Kane" from the 1977 grindhouse film "Fight For Your Life". Granted, I would be extremely pleasantly surprised if even just one single person knew who I was suppose to be, but with the right creativity, I could still make myself out to be a very creepy looking guy. 


Originally, I never pursued making the vision into a reality because I knew all I would look like if I dressed up as the character was a tall, big man with long brown hair in what might look like to some hospital scrubs. However, I was over at the Composite Effects website today and thought I could take the "Jack the Ripper" mask and customize it to look like William Sanderson. This can be easily done. Someone actually made a video of themselves with the masquerade and their presentation is very similar to how I would approach the disguise.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VyFwRVZMgDk


The only act I would essentially do differently is not have sideburns. I have consider adding scars, but I'm too sure yet. In any case, from there, I would buy a Navy blue prison uniform, then I would carry around a highly realistic bloody prop knife I own. A hangman's noose in addition to that is being thought about as well. I am thinking this would be good costume for Mischief Night, street performing all through the year, and perhaps future Samhain's as soon as the waters have been tested enough. The only three fears holding me back from reaching this dream and putting it on display are -


1. The price. (Almost one thousand American dollars.)


2. Will what I believe is a non-refundable cloak fit my colossal cranium?


3. Even though great stimulating efforts would be made to make me look like an intimidating and unique figure, I still question if the general public will react the way I would like for them to do. 

i. e. Would people be interested in posing for pictures with me?


On the other side of the debate - My own happiness is certainly a key factor in the judgment as well, and I enjoy chances at being crafty when it concerns the Feast for the Dead. Luckily, there is still plenty of time to contemplate the pros and the cons. A rule I created last year was to not make a final decision concerning what I theatrically do in the fall until October.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say go for it if you're planning on using year after year or professionally because $1,000 is a lotta dough. It's not worth it for one night a year or even one week a year really. There are probably cheaper masks & ways to do this.

Kudos on the William Sanderson ref. I'm a die hard movie buff, spent 12 years on the front lines of a vid store & even I've never heard of that movie so there won't be much actual recognition, especially since he's not a crazy monster like Freddy or Jason, he's just a crazy convict. I'd imagine that's what folks will think you are, a maniac prisoner.

That may not bother you though but I hate having to explain my costume. That's one of my rules, if I think I'll have to spend the night saying "No, I"m not (insert other person's wrong guess on the costume here), I'm (correct costume here)."

My ultimate costume would be something done to perfection by one of the big FX dudes.

Maybe Rick Baker & it would be a classic Planet of the Apes costume, Zira maybe.

Or maybe a zombie by Greg Nicotero.

Or maybe Gary Oldman's Dracula done by the folks that did him, can't recall their names now.

Whatever it'd have to be something cool & instantly recognizable, even if it wasn't scary.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

This would be the type of getup I'd wear to work on only the day of October 31st.....( with no one likely realizing I am playing a psycho, but it would greatly amuse/entertain me.  ).....on Halloween Eve night, and then a few weeks before the grand day, I would wear it to take a few pictures out in the woods, then put on a slideshow for YouTube with the "Fight For Your Life" song playing.

If I could convince one of my many African-American lady friends to play the part of my hostage in one of the photographs, that would be awesome.  I can see perhaps an older African-American on YouTube coming across the slideshow and instantly getting the costume and *hopefully* be very amused and impressed.

Note: "Fight For Your Life" is a Blaxploitation picture, which is why I would prefer to have an African-American woman pose with me. 


In any case - I contacted the CFX page and sadly the item will not fit me. They could custom make the product, but the starting price is three-thousand dollars, which is too rich for my blood. 

I believe each costume has to have what I call "The Main Attraction". i.e. The one article that stands out and the mask in this case would be said item. Because of the price tag however, I'm thinking I'd just have to go without the design and try to think of some other creative ways to make my own face more creepy and unique. I'd be fine with folks knowing I was just a crazy escaped prisoner since that is exactly what the character was.

As far as Halloween night itself goes, I will very likely be Leatherface again. Especially since I bought the actual red shirt actor Dan Yeager wore in "Texas Chainsaw 3D". I look forward to adding it to the apparel. The outfit was extremely popular last year, so I will very likely dust off the old chainsaw.



For years I too have desired to dress as a character from "Planet of the Apes" - either the classic or the reboot. The $$$ stops me as well. Plus, I have yet to find someone to work with and I believe having either a brawny human man or an attractive young woman chained up would enhance the visual performance. I'd love to be able to ride a bronco as well and I am dedicated enough to take horse-riding lessons if I thought for even a second riding a stallion in the downtown area was legal.

I recall trying to hire a dwarf to play the part as a pet to an Ape character I was interested in performing as. I thought I could take a little person and put them on a leash and have them dance for tips, much like how back in the day men would take chained-up little monkeys and have them dance and collect tips, only since I was a character from the "Planet of the Apes' where the roles between simians and people are reversed, it would be a little human doing the dancing.

I figured since in our world apes were kept in cages due to their sizes and unpredictable behavior, and monkeys are kept as pets and performers that in the "Planet of the Apes", since average-sized humans are kept in cages, little people would be used as pets and street performers for the apes.

In any event, on the planet of the humans, the little people's fee was literally Hollywood price tags.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

For me it would be the character of my novel that my user name refers to. Its not that can't be done, its just that it would have to be completely hand made and I lack the ability to do so at this time. Perhaps in the future. He is one of the original characters that I created/dreamt and he has grown the most as a character.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

If you got started on it now, you could do it in the future. It may be a fun hobby in the mean time.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I have always loved the shows "Oz" and "Prison Break", so I thought it would be fun to be a Drag Queen Prisoner, but I need a really nice and creative woman or cross dresser to do my make-up, hair, and nails since I currently know nothing about the subject.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

I would love to have a Star Wars Stormtrooper costume and get it 501st legion approved that would be a dream come true for sure !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

Johnny Hoogerland from his Tour de France crash into a barbwire fence after being hit by the camera car. 
I didn't have a good enough tan line.


----------

